# Nakiri-style



## Christian Trajkovski (Nov 29, 2019)

My last knife this year, my take on an Nakiri style chef knife.


Hardness: 61 HRC 
Length: 27,5 cm
Blade length: A little more than 16 cm
Blade height: 5 cm at the highest point
Spine: 3,2 - 2,5 mm


----------

